# 22 Feb Deep Drop Trip Report



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Me and Brian Rim found out about some
open spots on the Jil Carrie for Feb 22.
We made the call and got our spots.
The weather forecast was VERY tight.
We had a very very small window to get
our fish and get home. Forecast was
3-4' for Wed night through Thursday
morning and then 4-5' in the afternoon 
and then 6-8 with gusts
to 35-40 mph on Thursday evening.
We were scheduled to leave out 
Thursday morning at 2 am and 
drive out to the wrecks, fish till about
1 or 2 ish and then haul *** back in 
just hitting the edge of the front.
(That was the plan at least... )
Not sure what time we got to our
first drop since I was asleep and 
basically just stumbled out and 
dropped my line when they yelled
"lines down". The seabass were there
and they were biting well. The size
range was all over the place but I 
would say 95% were easy keepers
with about 60% in the 3+ pound range.
Saw some true monsters hauled in also.
I was using my 6' 40 - 60 pound
seeker stick with a toruim 700 reel with
80 braid and 60 mono leader. Two hook
rigs. Easy limit in 1.5 hrs and then
started helping some other folks out.
Dogs were a real PIA on this trip.
Hardly any eels though. Around 11am
we made the call to hunt for some 
tile fish and moved offshore another
hour. I went back to sleep. Woke 
up at noon when we reached our
spot and the wind was roaring and 
the seas were mighty pissed off!
I baited up with cut bluefish from the
first drop and caught 4 tile fish with
1 being a real nice 10 pounder. The 
seas were getting worst quick and the 
Capt told us were were heading in 
early. By the time everyone had their
lines in and we were underway the seas
were in the solid 6-7' range with gusts
to 35 (estimated) With the seas like 
that we had a long, slow, crawl back to
port. Plenty of sick folks along the way.
Overall the fishing was excellent.
I really wish that the weather would have
held up as it was drop and reel fishing on 
the tiles and we could have filled the 
back of the boat in an hour or so. 
Capt took a picture of me with a tile 
and I will post it when I get it.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Great report.Sounds like you guys did well....looking forward to the pics.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

great trip sounds like fun, thats alot of reeling


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great report T... glad you made it back safe from the washing machine...  

can i come over for some sashimi?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> great report T... glad you made it back safe from the washing machine...
> 
> can i come over for some sashimi?


You are always welcome to have
some. Since these fish were in the 
cooler for 48 hours and were not 
bled-out when caught, they are not 
good sashimi candidates though. 
More like hot grease candidates.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Talapia said:


> You are always welcome to have
> some. Since these fish were in the
> cooler for 48 hours and were not
> bled-out when caught, they are not
> ...


Alright, fish fry party at Talapia's house while we watch 24!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey T, the rescheduled date for our trip is Saturday May 5th. Not clear is this is a deep drop trip or not. Waiting on word from Jim.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

catman said:


> Hey T, the rescheduled date for our trip is Saturday May 5th. Not clear is this is a deep drop trip or not. Waiting on word from Jim.


Thanks! Cannot wait to head out 
when it is WARM.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

great report bro. Saw they had tile at my harris teeter the other day. Gonna check some out ...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Otter said:


> great report bro. Saw they had tile at my harris teeter the other day. Gonna check some out ...


Thanks! Had some fried tile last night.
Good stuff!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Here are some pics of me and 
Brian, of course he did not get a pic
of my ten pounder! Hey Brian, you
kind of resemble your fish in that pic


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man you guys are rough necks... those swells look really big... makes me sick just looking at it.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> man you guys are rough necks... those swells look really big... makes me sick just looking at it.


About 10 min after my pic the Capt told
us we had to head in IMMEDIATELY...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Nice!!!!!*

Nice looking fishes Talapia & Bumsrim. I agree with Seasalt there, I'm getting woozy just looking at the swells in the background!!!


----------

